# Rainbird R-VAN Nozzles Discontinued?



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I was told by a local sprinkler contractor that Rainbird has discontinued the R-VAN nozzle. Has anyone else heard this?
Our new house has a hodge-podge of spray nozzles & rotors and I'm planning to revamp the system using R-VAN's. I've already purchased most of the supplies but am now wondering about future availability.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Sprinkler Warehouse. Stock up. Hunter MP's will also fit.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks, that's where I bought most of my supply. I redid my plan over the weekend and needed to buy more heads & SW was out of most of the R-VANS. I ordered what I could and the rest from Big Frog. 
Do you know if Rainbird is discontinuing them?


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Don't know. Can't imagine why they would.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I'll try calling again tomorrow & post if I find anything out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Rain Bird Corp can you share any info?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

tommyboy said:


> Sprinkler Warehouse. Stock up. Hunter MP's will also fit.


Hunter MP nozzles will fit on the Rainbird 1800 spray body?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TSGarp007 said:


> tommyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sprinkler Warehouse. Stock up. Hunter MP's will also fit.
> ...


Yes, but they don't put down water as fast. You would want all of the heads on the zone to be the same for consistency.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Spammage said:


> TSGarp007 said:
> 
> 
> > tommyboy said:
> ...


I want a lot of things in life. What I get is another story!


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

No luck talking to Rain Bird today... lines were busy and they kept disconnecting my call.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> @Rain Bird Corp can you share any info?


Not sure Ron is still at Rain Bird. I read on another forum where he announced he had moved on. I don't know if someone else took over for him.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Great. I have been trying to get up to speed on this and I was about to start trying to dig late next week. I haven't even bought my pipe or anything. I hope this is false.

@Wiley get a load of this.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I find it very hard to believe that is true. Maybe he got confused with the van spray nozzles? Those kind of suck.

I just overhauled a zone with 1800 PRS bodies and rvan nozzles, replacing regular 1800 and van sprays. So much better.


----------



## Chewbacca (Jul 27, 2020)

Has anyone been able to confirm these have been discontinued? I was about to pull the trigger on three dozen of these, and I wanted to make sure if I should stock up on more of these or go with a different nozzle.

- "WAGRRRRWWGAHHHHWWWRRGGAWWWWWWRR"


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I've had no luck confirming. I have not been able to get through to Rainbird.
I talked with the local contractor that told me they were discontinued and he said he just assumed they were as they pretty much sold out locally and had not been restocked. Getting more difficult to find online too (at least at reasonable prices).
I'm wondering if this isn't supply chain related due to the C-19 shutdowns.


----------



## Chewbacca (Jul 27, 2020)

Thats unfourtante, I did pull the trigger on some PRS-Dial Pressure Regulator(s). I have the 1800 MRP nozzles, I wanted to see if that will help with some of my coverage issues if there is wind. I would have needed those anyways with the R-VAN nozzles. My secondary water is around 80 PSI.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

probably a supply/demand or supply chain issue. it is peak season AND a worldwide pandemic. but if someone reaches rainbird i'd be interested to hear officially.

i'm liking my r-van nozzles. well the yellow and red. not liking the blues as they under perform and don't take adjustments as well. all are on 1804 SAM-PRS bodies.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Maybe my experience isn't typical, but I tried and didn't like these. Tried the K Rain version and it worked much better, much more like the Hunter MP.

I'm just a homeowner tinkering with them for fun, though, definitely not a pro.


----------



## Chewbacca (Jul 27, 2020)

Chocolate Lab said:


> Maybe my experience isn't typical, but I tried and didn't like these. Tried the K Rain version and it worked much better, much more like the Hunter MP.
> 
> I'm just a homeowner tinkering with them for fun, though, definitely not a pro.


Does the K Rain work with Rainbird 1800 bodies?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Chewbacca yea pretty much all spray nozzles work on all spray bodies, ive used rainbird, hunter, orbit on rainbird bodies testing different nozzles


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Chewbacca said:


> Does the K Rain work with Rainbird 1800 bodies?


Sorry, I'm not familiar with that body, but I just changed out the nozzle of the rvan22 full sprinkler (from Lowe's) which has the thinner body compared to the larger rotary sprays like the Rain Bird 42sa+.

Like di3 said, they're almost all the same thread size so I'm pretty sure it would work.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

jht3 said:


> probably a supply/demand or supply chain issue. it is peak season AND a worldwide pandemic. but if someone reaches rainbird i'd be interested to hear officially.
> 
> i'm liking my r-van nozzles. well the yellow and red. not liking the blues as they under perform and don't take adjustments as well. all are on 1804 SAM-PRS bodies.


Here's an email response from their online store:

"Due to the Coronavirus COVID-19 impact on the supply chain of certain components, some of our products are not available at this moment, unfortunately we don't have an estimated time for when will the item be available, we will monitor this close and as soon as there is stock available we will fulfill your order."


----------



## Chewbacca (Jul 27, 2020)

@TSGarp007 Sucks but, makes sense, I've placed orders from overseas in the last month or so and they had to refund my money cause they don't know when they would be able to ship items stateside. On the brightside it sounds like they are NOT going to be discontinued


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I installed almost all of the new R-VAN spray heads & nozzles in our yard. This was to convert a mishmash of spray nozzles & rotors to all the same. I still need to trench and add heads to fill in the gaps for head-to-head-to-head coverage. Hope to get that done Friday & Saturday. Adding 34 new heads for the coverage I need(77 currently, will have 111).
The R-VAN 18' & 24's seem to be working very well. The jury is still out on the 14's. They only seem to spray 11-12 feet and a few don't always rotate. Unfortunately these are about 75% of what I installed.
I may end up returning these and using 18's turned down if I can find them.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

BadDogPSD said:


> I installed almost all of the new R-VAN spray heads & nozzles in our yard. This was to convert a mishmash of spray nozzles & rotors to all the same. I still need to trench and add heads to fill in the gaps for head-to-head-to-head coverage. Hope to get that done Friday & Saturday. Adding 34 new heads for the coverage I need(77 currently, will have 111).
> The R-VAN 18' & 24's seem to be working very well. The jury is still out on the 14's. They only seem to spray 11-12 feet and a few don't always rotate. Unfortunately these are about 75% of what I installed.
> I may end up returning these and using 18's turned down if I can find them.


My feelings exactly. I only have two 8-14 or blue rvans, but they underwhelm compared to the other two sizes. I plan on swapping to yellows and turning them down as well.


----------

